# nobody in the lower 48 states HAS to hunt for food.



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

that's bs. there's churches, food banks, food stamps, etc, all over the place. If you really needed food, you'd be using bird lime on roosts, as well as fish poison, baiting, jacklighting, snares, silencers, taking the young and females, hunting year-round, using nets, trotlines, , explosives, all sorts of stuff. The longarm is just kept ready (and your awareness keen) while you tend those far more efficient ways of foraging. hunting's a waste of resources, especially for small game. you don't do such things, so you obviously don't need to hunt for food. it's for sport, so stop with the bs about "needing" to hunt. It's a lie, so come up with something honest to say about it, like "I LIKE it, and it gives me a bs excuse to own lots of different toys, and flaunt them and my big $ hunts on the net forums"


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I prefer to hunt to supplement my food bill, I am not homeless, unemployed, or disabled, so sponging of the system is not an option for me, I don't need to hunt but I also don't do it for sport.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is there a point to this?


And hunting is hardly a waste of resources. It's a great way to cheaply get a decent amount of meat. One or two medium sized animals can last a long time, and smaller game, hunted on a regular basis, can help stretch that even further. I have friends that simply can't afford to buy much in the way of meat on a regular basis, and, like people should, have too much self respect to go asking for hand outs. The deer he shot provided meat for the table for quite some time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hunt because I want to. I can fill my freezers to the brim for the cost of 1 box of ammunition and a hunting license every year. I can dress, process, age and prepare my game so well that everyone I know insists on seconds. Game Officers and biologists are on my side of the issue.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not imagine anyone eating a critter that they poisoned. Alternatives exist to some extent with hunting and gathering, possibly in conjunction with primitive agriculture. Look at how the original native Americans prepped and survived. They wiped out an area then moved around to find new resources while the old area replenished. How ever they always used hunting as part of their strategy. When firearms became available, they were used in preference to the bow and arrow. Why? They were obviously better at providing meat for families than other methods. And yes they had to worry about raiding parties from enemies. 

If you do not hone such skills now and hunting/fishing is part of your plan, there is a learning curve to everything. Currently I like wild game and generally prefer it. It does require taking it with in the bounds of the state game and fish commissions. Just my view.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We were dirt poor growing up, but my dad would NEVER have accepted government assistance. That's not what a real man did. He got his deer and elk every year, along with javelina and birds. That was our meat for the year. It fed us well and didn't waste the resources that it takes to raise beef cattle. He doesn't hunt now. He doesn't NEED to, and he doesn't like killing animals without need.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You are absolutely right, I don't need to. I work hard and I could live off of store bought meat forever. My wife even works in meat and produce at her job from time to time and I get a sweet discount. I hunt because it is my passion. It is my outlet and the way I recharge my batteries. We eat everything we kill and nothing goes to waste. I have donated to Hunters for the Hungry and I provide succulent jerky of all flavors and varieties to friends and family.

Here is a link to Ted Nugent's site. You would love him. Enjoy "The mystical flight of the arrow". He is a bit over reaching for me at times.

TedNugent.com

Allow me to share:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice buck csi-tech


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Waste of Resources? Seems someone needs to learn a little about resource management.

I think it was 1977 when the deer in Alabama became way overpopulated. Due to the overpopulation, they became sick and emaciated. The hunters were the ones who got the population back under control and not the tree-huggers who have no understanding of reality.

Yes, squirrel have a way of controlling their own population. When an overpopulation event begins, adults raid nests and kill babies. Personally, I would rather hunters who like eating squirrel control the population.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> Waste of Resources? Seems someone needs to learn a little about resource management.
> 
> I think it was 1977 when the deer in Alabama became way overpopulated. Due to the overpopulation, they became sick and emaciated. The hunters were the ones who got the population back under control and not the tree-huggers who have no understanding of reality.
> 
> Yes, squirrel have a way of controlling their own population. When an overpopulation event begins, adults raid nests and kill babies. Personally, I would rather hunters who like eating squirrel control the population.


Well said.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I am going to mark you down as "young" and "naive", otherwise...*



triem said:


> that's bs. there's churches, food banks, food stamps, etc, all over the place. If you really needed food, you'd be using bird lime on roosts, as well as fish poison, baiting, jacklighting, snares, silencers, taking the young and females, hunting year-round, using nets, trotlines, , explosives, all sorts of stuff. The longarm is just kept ready (and your awareness keen) while you tend those far more efficient ways of foraging. hunting's a waste of resources, especially for small game. you don't do such things, so you obviously don't need to hunt for food. it's for sport, so stop with the bs about "needing" to hunt. It's a lie, so come up with something honest to say about it, like "I LIKE it, and it gives me a bs excuse to own lots of different toys"


I am going to mark you down as "young" and "naive", otherwise I would call you a blowhard. 
Here is a book for you to read, I recently used in as a reference in another post. SGM Garner typified the poor who hunt for food, to feed their family.
He did it as a 14-16 year old and it still happens. People hunt for game, in order to eat and they always will.
But that is not what you are saying, you are saying that *when they fish*, they do it with dynamite is SOP with fisherman. 
And that hunters are out there 365 days a year. You are saying that all hunters and fisherman are criminal.

Do you go to meetings of ALF or PETA? Because you sound like one of their zombified goofs. Your rant is just too much.
View attachment 11693

Footnote: Mark this down, I am opposed to you, and your kind, and I ain't afraid to say so. You are not the only one, that can rant and be outraged.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> We were dirt poor growing up, but my dad would NEVER have accepted government assistance. That's not what a real man did. He got his deer and elk every year, along with javelina and birds. That was our meat for the year. It fed us well and didn't waste the resources that it takes to raise beef cattle. He doesn't hunt now.* He doesn't NEED to, and he doesn't like killing animals without need*.


Agree 100% with the bolded. Back when I was in college ethics class my professor explained how with the supplementation available today there really is no need to eat meat as you can get all the nutrients and protein through other sources. While that may be true I do love some good steak, hamburger, pork, chicken, you name it. I was taught how to hunt as a child and while I really don't do it now mainly because I don't have a good place to and I don't need too. I still 100% back those who do. God gave man/woman dominion over the game fish and fowl and this is a great gift that shouldn't be squandered. It does burn me up though when people just hunt deer for the antlers or other game for the trophies.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Some people are not long for this forum.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I do not hunt. But I do not knock those that do. They use it as a supplement to their gardens, fruit trees, etc. What pisses me off is the people that kill just for "trophies". That is just wasteful!

Oh, and I can't wait until I move out of California. I will be a huntin fool! lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just prefer venison jerky and sausage that I make myself. Plenty of deer in my neck of the woods. Most evenings I can sit on the back porch and watch 5-8 deer graze out back. The larger bucks tend to stay in the woods across the road where a friend farms.

And when the apple trees ripen there is show every morning with deer standing on their rear legs "dancing for apples" 50 feet from my front porch. 

I try to hunt only the deer that stay a bit further from the house so as to not scare off the 2 groups that stay close to the house.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Triem, needless to say I strongly disagree with your statement, I hunt for many reasons, the main reason is for meat in my freezer to help feed my family. I do not hunt for antlers, I hunt for food! There are many other reasons to hunt that would make this post very long, and I won't do that at this time. I, like many others, do not want to totally rely on other people or the government to feed me and my family...JM2C


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I hunt for food because I prefer wild game to antibiotic laden store bought meat. I get 2 elk a year, usually. This year I drew my long awaited (25 yrs.) Moose tag. We eat almost 100% wild game the entire year. Plus grouse and trout & walleye we bag.
So I guess my answer is, Yes I do need to hunt for food.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have eaten elk at my families table in Oregon, it was exceptional. Is moose good?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have eaten elk at my families table in Oregon, it was exceptional. Is moose good?


 We prefer it to elk, the only problem is the 25 year wait between tags. The only meat that we both found better than Moose was Bighorn Sheep, my friend got a sheep after a 35+ year tag wait. He gave us a few packages of steaks! M-mmmm none better IMO.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the best I have ever eaten is bison out on the reservation up in Dakota.
I like pronghorn, elk is good too, I have only hunted and hot a moose once had to pack it out myself over some seriously ruff terrain, never again ill shoot a deer first.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Somebody drop this dude on his head?
isn't he banned? Why maintain the conversation?


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

according to op's original post (theory) we dont need to garden any more because they sell tomatos at the grocery store.
if i understand what he's saying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know if "anyone" in the lower 48 NEEDS to hunt for food or not. I suspect that many do or choose to do and I support them if they do it safely a and responsibly. 

I do know that the OP was posted by someone who, by all indicators, appears to be mentally unstable or at least a douchebag of epic proportion..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Did he seriously start a topic to argue with himself?
The title says one thing, and then the content says another.

To the OP - What is wrong with you, that you need to drum up some asinine argument WITH YOURSELF and bring it here?

Just about ever post from this member has been some form of self-righteous, "I know more", turd pile. I'm not sure he's posted anything constructive.
We add, also, that he never returns to defend or discuss his position.
Talk about wasting resources...


----------



## Echo_Four (Nov 9, 2012)

You're right, I don't need to hunt. I am blessed with a decent income and with a spouse with a tremendous income. I am able to buy grass fed organic meat, so that's what I do. 

I don't avoid hunting because I believe it is immoral go hunt. Animals are giving their life to feed me either way, and at least hunted animals were able to live freely before they were harvested. 

I don't choose not to hunt because I wouldn't enjoy it. I love being outside, I love shooting. It is right up my alley. 

I choose not to hunt because I know there are people that depend on what they harvest to feed their families. If I take a large buck I will eat the meat but it won't have any impact on my bank account. However I know folks that wouldn't be able to make their budget work if they didn't get that animal. So until there is a big over population problem I will leave the hunting to the people that need it. 

Well unless someone wants to invite me to kill some pigs. I've been told that wild harvested pork is far superior to anything I can buy. If that's true I really want some.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My guns are not really for hunting,. they are for killing when no other option applies . So there you go with your back door anit gun stuff.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Your right Back when I lived out west I hunted for sport and the meat. I did not "need to hunt " for survival, it was a way of getting away from it all, wife and I camping in the mountains, hunting for big game if you shot something great if you didn't no big deal I enjoyed the time away from it all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> according to op's original post (theory) we dont need to garden any more because they sell tomatos at the grocery store.
> if i understand what he's saying.


 If you understand what he is saying, that scares me.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They call him, ...."Doofus".


----------

